# Migrator VS Finisher



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Whats the advantages of the migrator over the finisher ? And whats the best camo to get the blind in ?
Thanks


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

Well.. we got 3 avery blinds before last season: 2 Powerhunters and 1 Finisher. Surprisingly everbody in our hunting group has liked the cheaper one, the powerhunter, due to its viewing area. But between the Finisher and the Migrator there really isnt much difference besides money. The Finisher is an awesome blind. As for camo, it depends on what what kind of field you regularly hunt. If its corn, go with the MAX4HD. If its wheat or anything like that, go with mossyoak shadowgrass. As for the the new field khaki color. I think that may be the best color to get and it's much cheaper to get than a camo pattern. I hope this helps. :beer:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

The migrator is for a bigger guy it's a bit wider and longer than the Finisher.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm 6'3" about 255 lbs and I bought a migrator a year ago and absolutley love it, I tried my buddy's finisher and I just didn't fit in it. I believe with layout blinds its all about getting one you fit in as far a camo pattern I got shadowgrass and it works good, especially in wheat stubble or other fields that are mainly brown, I just bought another one but this time I got it in Max-4 because it works a lot better I feel in fields that have been chiseled or turned over a bit, it works much better in darker colored fields. Its all preference and I think you will be happy with any camo pattern,
Hope this helps some


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i got a avery finisher and i love it lots of room i can get a lil 8x10 cooler in it, my 10x5 shells bag, my gun and me and there is still plenty of room in it. I have mine in max-4 and mallardhunter has his in shadow grass but once we conceal them you could never tell who's was what if the doors werent open. there also very adjustible so it can sit as high or as low as u need it.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Alot of personal preference between the two, I have a couple of finishers and love em both. They are easy to break down and don't take up much space. Migrators are nice to a little bit bigger but basically the same design.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I bought the Khaki finisher blind last fall and love it, works well when you add grass/stubble and etc. to blend into the same color of the field your hunting in and its cheaper but the camo would do.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I had a Migrator and didnt like how it folded up. It was about the same size folded as it was set up, the only thing that folds is the bottom third. The Finishers bottom third folds up, plus it folds in half. The Migrator was comfortable, just to big to transport. My Finisher is in field khaki and when mudded looks awesome.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a power hunter and really like it. I am a large man 6 4 280 and it is kinda tight but it has a lower profile and a lot of viewing area which gives you more room to look around and work your call. Plus I got mine for under $125 and that always helps.


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

Both are great blinds. I would suggest trying them both out and seeing which one fits you better. I am on the bigger side and have had no problem fitting in a Finisher and figure the smaller the better. The Finisher is going to fold down smaller for transport if thats at all an issue.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I have both a Migrator and a Finisher. When we can drive in the fields I always take the Migrator. It's roomy and much more comfortable than the Finisher. It doesn't fold up very small so packing in is difficult.

When packing into a field the Finisher is the ticket. It folds up much smaller than the Migrator and is much lighter.

Just get both so you have both situations covered. :lol:


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

The best way to get any blind is by sitting in them and then taking them down and setting them back up. The Migrators are more suited for bigger hunters and for those that want to keep their dogs behind the back rest. Migrators collapse down as the Finisher Collapses down but then also folds up. If you do have to pack in the Power Hunter is a great option. After owning all 3 there are times and places for each. My favorite all around pattern is the Field Khaki. It dissappears in everything including chisel plowed fields better then the other patterns.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just bought a Avery Finisher blind and think its the nicest thing ever. I have talked to several people and they say they can have their dog in the blind with them too. I got th Shadow Grass just because it fits my environment and scene but like everyone says it all depends how big you are and how much room you will need.


----------

